# Grafikkarten Problem nach dem WoW Patch 3.0.2



## Ocian (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem heute der Patch nun veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich ihn installiert. Der Patch 3.0.1 wurde Problemlos installiert und beim erneuten einloggen hat er die Patchdatein für 3.0.2 überprüft und ebenfalls installiert.
Nun kommt die Problematik, nachdem ich das Spiel nun starte und ich den Bestimmungen erneut zugestimmt habe, friert mein PC sofort ein. Nach einem Neustart komme ich nicht mehr auf die Windowsoberfläche und schon im DOS habe ich einige (Farbe ist unterschiedlich) Punkte auf dem Bildschirm.

Damit ich überhaupt wieder meinen PC nutzen kann muss ich im abgesicherten Modus den grafikkarten Treiber deinstallieren und nach einem erneuten Neustart wieder installieren. Der Pc ist dann wieder ohne probleme nutzbar. Da es mir komisch vor kam und ich dachte es liege vielleicht an dem Zusammenspiel zwischen WoW und meiner Grafikkarte habe ich meinen BetaClient gestartet, dort tritt dieses Problem nicht auf, starte ich jedoch den normalen Client stürzt das System sofort wieder ab (4 Versuche nun schon und immer das gleiche Problem)

Kann es sein, dass der Patch 3.0.2 Probleme hat mit nVidia GeForce 7 Karten hat?
Ansonnsten bin ich auch für jede andere Hilfestellung dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhang mit Systemdaten:

CPU: P4 3.00 GHz
Ram: 3 GB
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce 7800 GTX
OS: XP MCE SP 3

Falls noch fragen zu dem Rechner offen sind einfach stellen *g*


----------



## Mitzushi (16. Oktober 2008)

nVidia hat gerade heute zufällig zumindest für meine Karte einen neuen Treiber rausgebracht.
(was für ein Zufall)
Bei mir ist das Problem zwar ein anderes, aber es besteht.
Konnte bisher WoW immer mit vollen Details laufen lassen und seit Patch 3.0.2 plötzlich extremste Ruckler selbst auf niedriger Stufe.
Meist unter 10 FPS.
Bin gerade dabei den neuen Treiber zu installieren. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt.

EDIT:
Hat leider nicht geholfen. Ruckelt immer noch. Ist nur spielbar unter niedrigsten Details.

Hab übrigens folgende Grafikkarte: 7300 GT 512MB PCI-e ... also auch die 7er-Reihe.

Bevor jetzt wieder ein kluger Spruch von jemandem kommt: Nein, an der restlichen Hardware liegt es nicht und bis vor dem Patch lief es noch 1A.
(AMD Athlon 6000+ X2, 2 GB 800 MHz Corsair usw.)


----------



## poTTo (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab noch den 175.19 drauf und kann über keine Probleme klagen. Allerdings nutz ich auch ne 8800er GT. Den neuen 178.24 lad ich aber ebenfalls grade, weil in der Charauswahl ruckelt es seit heute derbst. Ein Lag noch ohne Ingame zu sein *oO*.

Fazit geb ich gleich wenn der Treiber drauf ist.


----------



## Mitzushi (16. Oktober 2008)

Habe den "Fehler" zumindest bei mir gefunden.
Alle Details wie gewohnt auf höchstem Level und höchster Auflösung.
Läuft jetzt wieder flüssig, nachdem ich den Schatten ausgestellt (niedrig) habe.
Jetzt läuft es wieder auf höchsten Detailgrad mit 60 FPS.
Irgendwie muss der Schatteneffekt extrem buggy sein, dass er die FPS von 60 auf unter 10 absacken lässt.
(ob der Fehler nun bei WoW selbst oder den Treibern zu suchen ist, bleibt offen)

Was man jedoch gegen allgemeine Abstürze machen kann, weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Nur, was man bei plötzlich niedriger Framerate nach dem Patch machen kann.


----------



## xinox (16. Oktober 2008)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Habe den "Fehler" zumindest bei mir gefunden.
> Alle Details wie gewohnt auf höchstem Level und höchster Auflösung.
> Läuft jetzt wieder flüssig, nachdem ich den Schatten ausgestellt (niedrig) habe.
> Jetzt läuft es wieder auf höchsten Detailgrad mit 60 FPS.
> ...



Hab das selbe Problem, und hab ne SLI 8800GTS

Spiele WoW Full Details auf 1920x1200 und hab ca70Fps mitten in Shatrat. Stell ich die Schatten hoch komm ich nichma über 5 FPS. Da scheint irgendwas nich zu stimmen. Also vorerst mal die Schatten aus lassen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm, bei meiner 7600 GT gibt es keine Probleme ...


----------



## Mitzushi (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm, wenn ich die Foren durchstöber, sind die Probleme bisher mit folgenden Grafikkarten aufgetreten:

7800 GTX
7300 GT
SLI 8800 GTS
8600 GT


----------



## Burningtown (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Radeon 4870 X2 und wenn ich die Schatten voll hochdrehe geht zwar meine Leistung nicht runter, aber außer flimmern auf den Texturen sehe ich garkeine Schatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Flimmern ist sehr nervig und macht das Spiel unspielbar...man man


----------



## Domatavus (19. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch seit dem Patch Probleme mit meiner MSI N9800GT und meiner Ersatzkarte MSI NX 8500GT. Bei der 9800 hatte ich nach dem ausloggen im Charakterauswahlbildschirm plötzlich ein Standbild mit heftigen Pixelstörungen in allen erdenklich Farben. Danach wurde die Karte auch nicht mehr von Windoof erkannt und ich mußte sie ausbauen. Auch eine Neuistallation von Windoof hat nicht geholfen.
Mit der 8500 komme ich bis zum login bildschirm und habe dann auch wieder heftige Aufhänger. Vor dem Patch hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## 1Omadbox4O (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele mit nvidia geforce 8600m gs, 2gb ram, 

Hatte vor dem Patch auch nie Probleme. Seit dem ich 3.0.2. installiert habe hab ich nur noch raten von 8-10fps und das ohne addons. 

Bin gestern fast verzweifelt.


----------



## Sebi!! (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Fps ist IMMER unter 10! Kann mir BITTE einer sagen wie ich das wieder besser machen kann?

PS: Grafikkarte:
nvidia geforce 7000m

PLS HELP MEEEEEE!


----------



## Pitagoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Ihr...
Ich hab auch seit dem Patch erhebliche FPS einbußen....

Und nach einigen Stunden , erfolglosen Forschens in den WoW Foren, möcht ich mal bei euch nachfragen , ob vill. jemand eine Lösung oder das gleiche Problem hat..Vielleicht finden wir ja eine Lösung 

Unzwar hab ich seit dem Patch nervtötende FPS einbrüche die vorher nicht da waren, an meinem Rechner kanns net liegen.

Mein System: 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ ( 2 x 2,5 ghz )
2 GB Geil DDR2 ( 800 MHZ )
ATI- Radeon X800 Pro / Gto 256 mb DDR3 
Windoof XP Pro ( SP3 ) 

So zu den Leistungen..

Auflösung 1280x1024 , 24 bit / 24 bit 6xMulit

Pre Patch: 
Alle Grafik einstellungen Max.. bis auf die sichtweite die bei 3/4 ... konstant 30-40 Fps in shatt und 50 - 60 In Gebieten und im raid 40-50

Post Patch:
Alles ausprobiert, einstellungen hoch,runter 16 bit andere auflösung... das resultat is immer das gleiche 
In Shatt 18 - 30 FPS.... In gebieten 50 -60 ... das gleiche in IF und SW auch 50 - 60 .
Im Raid hingegen 30 - 40 .. sobald ich allerdings ne Holy Nova caste brechen die FPS aufeinmal ein < 10 und gehen danach sofort wieder hoch... 

Wenn jemand nen Tipp hat ... währ ich dankbar ....

Ich habe das hier heut früh gefunden und werde das mal austesten, vill. mal WoW im OGL Modus laufen lassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klick!

MFG PIT


----------



## Samira2611 (30. Oktober 2008)

huhu^^

ich hab auch seit den patch n problem aber mein rechner schmiert seit dem auch im firefox ab und zu ab.
bis zum windos ladebildschirm komm ich aber weiter nich dann kommt ein bluescreen von etwa einer halben sekunde und ich kann nix außer weiß auf blau erkennen und er hängt dann in einer endlosschleife.
Im abgesicherten modus komm ich noch rein aber ich bin i wie zu blöd nen aktuellen treiber zu finden für meine Nvidia 8500gt -.-"
wenn ich glück hab komm ich manchmal bis auf meinen desktop und kann dann kurz arbeiten, an wow denk ich da lieber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch dann kommt wieder n frezze und ich darf meinen lieben resetkopf benutzen, wie so oft seit gestern ^^
wäre cool wenn einer nen aktuellen link zum 8500 gt treiber posten kann vll hilfts ja^^
ach ja^^ 
Betriebssystem: xp
Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
2Gb RAM

liebe grüße samirah


----------



## Crothar (30. Oktober 2008)

Da ich nun WoW neu installieren musste, muss ich feststellen, nach der neuinstallation hab ich nun mehr fps, ka obs was nützt hab nen relativ alten rechner nur nen 2ghz, davor ja lacht nicht 30 fps ... ansich reicht das ja auf für s menschliche Auge =) aber seit dem ichd es neu druff hab habsch 60 fps ... ka ob das WoW sich so sehr fragmentiert das der Patch den noch n rest gibt. deshalb die einbußen was die fps betrifft bei neueren modellen. bei mir jedenfalls hats 30 fps mehr gebracht mit m asbach uralt rechner, halt nur nach kompletten löschen und neu install. mfg


----------



## rckstR (1. November 2008)

Sebi!! schrieb:


> Meine Fps ist IMMER unter 10! Kann mir BITTE einer sagen wie ich das wieder besser machen kann?
> 
> PS: Grafikkarte:
> nvidia geforce 7000m
> ...



von einer mobile 7000 kannste auch net viel erwarten. schatten aus


----------



## WolsraiN (1. November 2008)

bei mir mit schatten auf max. geht es eigentlich noch aber nicht in shattrath oder in raids hab ne gtx 260 ich hoffe blizz macht das wieder normal


----------



## megaheld (10. November 2008)

uff, und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige mit solchen Problemen. Hatte zwischenzeitlich alles auf min gestellt. Schön, dass ich jetzt wieder alles auf max (außer schatten) stellen konnte. Blizz wird das schon wieder reparieren, hauptsache Rest läuft, wer braucht schon Schatten ^^
Danke


----------

